# vì sao nên đi du lịch châu âu vào tháng 8???



## Võ Phương Thảo (16 Tháng tám 2018)

Chào các chị em, Sau nhiều chuyến đi sang Pháp rơi vào các mùa khác nhau mình đã đúc rút ra điều này. Vì sao ư? Sinh ra từ một nước nhiệt đới, cơ thể đã quen với nắng nóng, những đợt đi vào mùa mùa đông, mùa thu và kể cả mùa xuân với mình thật sự không dễ chịu chút nào, rất là lạnh luôn. Vì thế nếu muốn tưng bừng rực rỡ cùng váy áo thay vì khăn đùm áo kép, muốn ngắm nắng chan hoà và bầu trời Pháp xanh thăm thẳm thay vì mưa, tuyết và gió lạnh, muốn đi trong hoa nở rộn ràng xanh mướt thay vì cây cối khẳng khiu không một cái lá hãy chọn đi Châu Âu vào 3 tháng hè nhé! 
  Oải hương: nếu Nhật Bản có hoa anh đào, Hà Lan có hoa Tulip, thì Pháp là quê hương của thứ hoa ngạt ngào hương thơm này. Chỉ cần chạm vào nó thôi, những ngón tay của bạn đã được ướp thứ hương dễ chịu này rồi. Nhưng nàng oải hương đỏng đảnh yêu ánh mặt trời chỉ nở rực rỡ trong vòng hơn 1 tháng là từ giữa tháng 7 đến giữa tháng 8 mà thôi! Vì thế nếu bạn muốn được chạm tay vào thứ hương thơm đặc biệt ấy 
  Last but not least, tháng 8 cũng là tháng nghỉ hè của VN, thay vì đi du lịch trong nước thì quá giang tí sang Pháp để hưởng hết những thứ kia, chẳng phải là nhất cử lưỡng tiện còn gì


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (20 Tháng tám 2018)

Tháng này hình như người ta thu hoạch hết lavender rồi, chỉ còn lại cánh đồng trơ trọi ko hà


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (20 Tháng tám 2018)

Em vẫn thích thời tiết mùa đông ở Châu Âu, tuyết rơi khắp nơi luôn, đẹp lung linh nhưng mà lạnh quá phải mặc 4-5 lớp áo ấm


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (20 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Tháng này hình như người ta thu hoạch hết lavender rồi, chỉ còn lại cánh đồng trơ trọi ko hà


vẫn còn nhé em, phía làng Sault thuộc vùng Vaucluse người dân cắt hoa muộn hơn , em có thể yên tâm là mình sẽ vẫn được chụp ảnh với hoa oải hương .


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (20 Tháng tám 2018)

đẹp quá nha <3, lễ 2-9 này mình đi qua pháp nè đi 6N5D k biết đi hết được nước pháp ko hen


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (20 Tháng tám 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> vẫn còn nhé em, phía làng Sault thuộc vùng Vaucluse người dân cắt hoa muộn hơn , em có thể yên tâm là mình sẽ vẫn được chụp ảnh với hoa oải hương .


Thật vậy á?!? Em đi hồi cuối tháng 6 vừa rồi với cty Tugo nè, lúc ấy là đầu mùa hay sao ấy, lavender đầy đồng luôn, nhìn thích lắm


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (21 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Thật vậy á?!? Em đi hồi cuối tháng 6 vừa rồi với cty Tugo nè, lúc ấy là đầu mùa hay sao ấy, lavender đầy đồng luôn, nhìn thích lắm


Bên Tugo này làm tour tốt lắm, chị rất ấn tượng. Nhớ lại kì đi Pháp, ăn kem ở Nice ngon lắm các nàng ơi. dọc tramway thôi. Quán kem thì từ liberation đi lên hướng về gare thier. ở bên tay phải. quán k bán thứ 2. Quán bánh ngọt thì biển màu hồng, siêu đông luôn; đi từ tram massena xuống hướng về gare thier. bên tay trái. boullanger hay gì ý. k nhớ tên cho lắm.


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (21 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> Bên Tugo này làm tour tốt lắm, chị rất ấn tượng. Nhớ lại kì đi Pháp, ăn kem ở Nice ngon lắm các nàng ơi. dọc tramway thôi. Quán kem thì từ liberation đi lên hướng về gare thier. ở bên tay phải. quán k bán thứ 2. Quán bánh ngọt thì biển màu hồng, siêu đông luôn; đi từ tram massena xuống hướng về gare thier. bên tay trái. boullanger hay gì ý. k nhớ tên cho lắm.


Đúng rồi chị, kem ở đấy ngon cực lắm luôn ak. Em đi năm ngoái thời gian gấp rút qua không tham quan được nhiều. Nên 2/9 này đi lại nè. Visa thì xin được rồi, chỉ chờ đến ngày lên máy bay thôi. hihi. Chị nhắc làm em thém món chem chép dễ sợ. Paris thì buổi trưa nên ăn chèm chẹp ở Leon de Bruxelles. Menu buổi trưa 13,9e đủ 3 món cực ngon. Tối đi sâu vào giữa. Quartier Latin cạnh Nhà thờ, ăn đủ 3 món và đủ các món thuần Pháp để lựa.


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (21 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Đúng rồi chị, kem ở đấy ngon cực lắm luôn ak. Em đi năm ngoái thời gian gấp rút qua không tham quan được nhiều. Nên 2/9 này đi lại nè. Visa thì xin được rồi, chỉ chờ đến ngày lên máy bay thôi. hihi. Chị nhắc làm em thém món chem chép dễ sợ. Paris thì buổi trưa nên ăn chèm chẹp ở Leon de Bruxelles. Menu buổi trưa 13,9e đủ 3 món cực ngon. Tối đi sâu vào giữa. Quartier Latin cạnh Nhà thờ, ăn đủ 3 món và đủ các món thuần Pháp để lựa.


đã vậy em!!! chị chưa được thử món này, Leon de Bruxelles nằm khúc nào zạ


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (21 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> đã vậy em!!! chị chưa được thử món này, Leon de Bruxelles nằm khúc nào zạ


Léon de Bruxelles dễ tìm nhất là ở Châtelet les Halles đó chị. Đi métro hay RER j đó xuống bến Châtelet, trèo lên mặt đất tra gg map là ra thôi.

Quartier Marais ở cạnh Notre Dame de Paris, (rue de la Huchette) rẻ và phong phú nhưng về chất lượng thì trung bình, nhớ là đi hết 1 vòng, đi sâu vào trong thăm khảo hết nhé chứ đừng bị câu ngay từ lối vào )))))

Còn ngon hơn và thuần hơn thì trên đồi montmatre, ngon đẹp, chất, mắc hơn 1 xíu thôi.


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (27 Tháng tám 2018)

đi những tháng hè này thì sẽ tiết kiệm hơn vì không phải là mùa du lịch chính bên đó, thường tới cuối năm mới là mua du lịch ở châu âu mà, nên các mẹ nên tranh thủ đi những tháng này để giảm chi phí nhé


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> đi những tháng hè này thì sẽ tiết kiệm hơn vì không phải là mùa du lịch chính bên đó, thường tới cuối năm mới là mua du lịch ở châu âu mà, nên các mẹ nên tranh thủ đi những tháng này để giảm chi phí nhé


không phải mua du lịch chính nhưng em vẫn thấy có nhiều lễ hội, với cảnh đẹp để đi lắm nha, hoa lavender, tulip.. lễ hội beer,hóa trang.. các thành phố lâu đài cổ kính mới chỉ thấy ở trong phim thôi nữa chứ, nghe là thấy nhớ châu âu rồi nè


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> không phải mua du lịch chính nhưng em vẫn thấy có nhiều lễ hội, với cảnh đẹp để đi lắm nha, hoa lavender, tulip.. lễ hội beer,hóa trang.. các thành phố lâu đài cổ kính mới chỉ thấy ở trong phim thôi nữa chứ, nghe là thấy nhớ châu âu rồi nè



còn thiếu biển xanh nữa chị ơi, chỗ này Marseille. một thành phố biển xanh đẹp. nếu đến miền nam nước Pháp . ai đến pháp nhớ ghé thăm nha )


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> đi những tháng hè này thì sẽ tiết kiệm hơn vì không phải là mùa du lịch chính bên đó, thường tới cuối năm mới là mua du lịch ở châu âu mà, nên các mẹ nên tranh thủ đi những tháng này để giảm chi phí nhé


không biết có phải vậy ko chứ em thấy tour đi pháp của Tugo có 35trieu nè, rẻ quá luôn á


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> không biết có phải vậy ko chứ em thấy tour đi pháp của Tugo có 35trieu nè, rẻ quá luôn á


bên tugo hình như đang có chương trình giảm đó em, chị 2 mình vừa đi pháp về tầm giá đó nè


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> còn thiếu biển xanh nữa chị ơi, chỗ này Marseille. một thành phố biển xanh đẹp. nếu đến miền nam nước Pháp . ai đến pháp nhớ ghé thăm nha )


bãi tắm đông người vậy mà biển trong xanh quá, thấy tận đáy luôn kìa


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (29 Tháng tám 2018)

Chào mấy chị ạ. Cho em xin ít kinh nghiệm du lịch, phương tiện đi lại và những điểm nên đi vùng lận cận Munich và ăn uống tại Munich với ạ. Em có 5 ngày ở đây lận


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (29 Tháng tám 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Chào mấy chị ạ. Cho em xin ít kinh nghiệm du lịch, phương tiện đi lại và những điểm nên đi vùng lận cận Munich và ăn uống tại Munich với ạ. Em có 5 ngày ở đây lận


München có những đáng đi như Marienplatz, đường đi bộ, thưởng thức món ăn như Sauerbraten mit Kartoffeln knödel món đặc sản của Bavaria, Olympia Park, một đặc biệt của kiến trúc mạng nhện giăng tơ, lịch sử của vụ đặc công Palestine tấn công lực sĩ Israel... nhiều lắm luôn ấy


----------



## Queeni Quách (29 Tháng tám 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> không biết có phải vậy ko chứ em thấy tour đi pháp của Tugo có 35trieu nè, rẻ quá luôn á


 Tour bên tugo rẻ mà mình đi tour châu âu 5 nước hết có 40trieu nè


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (29 Tháng tám 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Chào mấy chị ạ. Cho em xin ít kinh nghiệm du lịch, phương tiện đi lại và những điểm nên đi vùng lận cận Munich và ăn uống tại Munich với ạ. Em có 5 ngày ở đây lận


đi tháng 9 ở munich có lễ hội Oktoberfest  nè em


----------



## Mai Thi (31 Tháng tám 2018)

tháng 9 vẫn đẹp hơn nha, đang giai đoạn chuyển giao mùa, tiết trời mát mẻ, lá vàng , paris lúc đó phủ một màu hệt như tranh vẽ vậy


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> đi tháng 9 ở munich có lễ hội Oktoberfest  nè em



cuối năm hình như còn có lễ hội beer ở berlin thì phải, đi một lần cho say chứ


----------



## Mai Thi (31 Tháng tám 2018)

vẫn nhớ giữa tháng 9 năm ngoái


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (31 Tháng tám 2018)

E có dự định đi châu âu mùa thu nhưng không biết thời tiết bên đó thế nào vì nghe nói mưa nhiều và lạnh. có ai kinh nghiệm hay đi rồi cho em biết thời tiết đi cuối t10 có mưa nhiều k ạ? Có còn lá vàng lá đỏ ko ạ? E đi cung pháp bỉ hà lan...


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> E có dự định đi châu âu mùa thu nhưng không biết thời tiết bên đó thế nào vì nghe nói mưa nhiều và lạnh. có ai kinh nghiệm hay đi rồi cho em biết thời tiết đi cuối t10 có mưa nhiều k ạ? Có còn lá vàng lá đỏ ko ạ? E đi cung pháp bỉ hà lan...


hau au thang 10 lanh roi ban ah. Cuoi thang 10 la thoi gian it ng ra duong, vi lanh va kho, troi am u, buon lam. Trong thang 9 con co it nang thu vot vat. Neu di Y, Phap hay Tay Ban Nha thi do~ hon, vi may nuoc do van con am ap.


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> E có dự định đi châu âu mùa thu nhưng không biết thời tiết bên đó thế nào vì nghe nói mưa nhiều và lạnh. có ai kinh nghiệm hay đi rồi cho em biết thời tiết đi cuối t10 có mưa nhiều k ạ? Có còn lá vàng lá đỏ ko ạ? E đi cung pháp bỉ hà lan...


 Mình đã đi châu âu mấy lần đều vào tháng 10 rồi ,thời tiết hơi lạnh nhưng lúc đó lá mới vàng nhiều thỉnh thoảng có mưa nhưng đi lại không mệt và mùa thu cũng rất đẹp mà bạn!


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> E có dự định đi châu âu mùa thu nhưng không biết thời tiết bên đó thế nào vì nghe nói mưa nhiều và lạnh. có ai kinh nghiệm hay đi rồi cho em biết thời tiết đi cuối t10 có mưa nhiều k ạ? Có còn lá vàng lá đỏ ko ạ? E đi cung pháp bỉ hà lan...


bên cty tugo đang có tour đi châu âu đi 5 nước có cả pháp - bỉ - hà lan đó chị, chị tham khảo thử nè


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> bên cty tugo đang có tour đi châu âu đi 5 nước có cả pháp - bỉ - hà lan đó chị, chị tham khảo thử nè


có mỗi mùa đông là chưa qua bên đó bao h, chắc cuối năm làm chuyến qua đó cho hưởng đủ 4 mùa quá, chị em nào dự tính đi cuối năm ko lập team đi nào mọi người ơi


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> München có những đáng đi như Marienplatz, đường đi bộ, thưởng thức món ăn như Sauerbraten mit Kartoffeln knödel món đặc sản của Bavaria, Olympia Park, một đặc biệt của kiến trúc mạng nhện giăng tơ, lịch sử của vụ đặc công Palestine tấn công lực sĩ Israel... nhiều lắm luôn ấy


nhiều như thế này đi bao lâu cho đủ hả chị, mà hỉnh như ở bên đức vắng hơn mấy nước khác thì phải, ko sầm uất như pháp..


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> nhiều như thế này đi bao lâu cho đủ hả chị, mà hỉnh như ở bên đức vắng hơn mấy nước khác thì phải, ko sầm uất như pháp..


đức rộng mà dân số lại ít nữa, chính sách nhập tịch, nhập cư bên đó khắt khe nữa nên vắng hơn các nước châu âu khác đó


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> có mỗi mùa đông là chưa qua bên đó bao h, chắc cuối năm làm chuyến qua đó cho hưởng đủ 4 mùa quá, chị em nào dự tính đi cuối năm ko lập team đi nào mọi người ơi


mỗi mùa có một vẻ đẹp riêng, cơ mà chị đi đủ 4 mùa thì thích thật đó


----------



## trangchese (1 Tháng chín 2018)

tháng này bên đó thời vào thu chắc đẹp phải ko bạn, nhìn ảnh ban chụp đẹp quá


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (1 Tháng chín 2018)

trangchese đã viết:


> tháng này bên đó thời vào thu chắc đẹp phải ko bạn, nhìn ảnh ban chụp đẹp quá


tầm 20/9 đến đầu tháng 10 là đẹp nhất nha chị


----------



## thienthandangyeu (7 Tháng chín 2018)

đẹp long lanh luôn


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (18 Tháng chín 2018)

chưa đc đi bao giờ


----------



## thienthandangyeu (25 Tháng chín 2018)

nhiều nơi chưa đc đi quá


----------



## ThichZaiDep (25 Tháng chín 2018)

châu âu cảnh sắc quá đẹp


----------



## Công Nương (4 Tháng mười 2018)

mùa đẹp nhất trong năm


----------



## vinhhali (26 Tháng mười 2018)

Cũng muốn dẫ vợ con đi lắm , mà tại kinh tế không cho phép để dành vài năm sau thôi . Nhìn mà mê quá


----------



## ga36 (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

tháng đẹp trong năm


----------

